# Pink Floyd 'back Catalogue' Wallpaper



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Found this being used as wallpaper on a friend's computer - www.pinkfloyd.gr/relics.html - think I shall borrow it for a while







.

Julian L


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> Found this being used as wallpaper on a friend's computer - www.pinkfloyd.gr/relics.html - think I shall borrow it for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just tried the link and found it 'gone'. Efforts to google for another to no gain!!!. The link was to a jpg file to use as wallpaper. Featured six album covers body painted onto the backs of six young women sitting on the edge of a swimming pool. Striking, novel and imaginative - PM me for info' if interested.

Julian L


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i have the LP somewhere

bowie


----------

